# Topics > Projects >  SupraPeds: Humanoid contact-supported locomotion for 3D unstructured environments, SAIL, Stanford, California, USA

## Airicist

Research organization - Stanford Artificial Intelligence Laboratory 

cs.stanford.edu/groups/manips/projects/humanoids.html

sites.google.com/site/shuyunrobot/research-project/suprapeds

----------


## Airicist

SupraPed Robot on Rough Terrain Simulation 

Uploaded on Jul 9, 2014




> "SupraPeds: Humanoid Contact-Supported Locomotion for 3D Unstructured Environments," by Oussama Khatib and Shu-Yun Chung from Stanford University, was presented at ICRA 2014 in Hong Kong.


Article "SupraPed Robots Will Use Trekking Poles to Hike Across Rough Terrain"

by Evan Ackerman
July 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Firmer footing for robots with smart walking sticks"

by the National Science Foundation
November 26, 2014

----------

